# "Tier Qualifying Points"



## Anderson (Dec 6, 2011)

I got an ARG email today noting in so many words that what are now called "rail points" will be called "tier qualifying points" next year. To quote:



> Introducing Tier Qualifying Points
> ​
> Beginning in January, all points that count toward tier status will be referred to as Tier Qualifying Points (TQPs). This enhancement to the program will enable us to offer more opportunities for members to earn points that will count toward tier status. The website will be updated in January to reflect the change.


Now, setting aside the change in title (and the fact that they could simply have amended what counts as far as "rail points" without changing the title), is there any word on the practical implications of this? i.e. Opening up non-Amtrak point opportunities to counting towards Select/Select Plus status? Alternatively, is this likely just them getting away from people constantly wondering just what rail points were (since the term _was_ a bit confusing to new folks)?


----------



## Oldsmoboi (Dec 6, 2011)

gosh I hope so. It would mean that I have a chance at select status next year. I'm close this year but won't make it.


----------



## Trogdor (Dec 6, 2011)

I always thought "rail points" was a poor name, regardless of whether or not there were other ways to earn them. I suggested to them several years ago that they change the name to reduce confusion on exactly what the term meant, so I think the change is a good thing, just for the sake of clarity


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 6, 2011)

Beat me by THAT much!






I also thought "rail points" was confusing to many people. I think TQP is much less confusing.


----------



## Martha31 (Sep 4, 2012)

How do you know how many TQPs you get for a trip? For instance I just booked a round trip HFD to WAS . I have 4300 TQPs, how do I know how many I will get for this round trip? Will it put me over the 5000?


----------



## Ryan (Sep 4, 2012)

$*2, with a 100 point minimum.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 4, 2012)

TQP's are the same amount as AGR points you earn, less any bonuses. So if you earn 490 AGR points, you also earn 490 TQP's! But TQP's reset to -0- on Dec 31 each year, as they are only used to determine status each year.


----------



## jis (Sep 4, 2012)

Airlines also vary the TQPs by fare class, e.g. for some fare classes you get 1x and for higher ones you get 1.5x. Maybe at some point Amtrak will consider something like that.


----------



## RRrich (Sep 5, 2012)

If they make changes, will they tell us? After all this is still AGR


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 5, 2012)

RRrich said:


> If they make changes, will they tell us? After all this is still AGR


That was the new rule 5 years ago - but you had to know the secret handshake, and transmit it over the telephone line, to get it!



You didn't get the memo?


----------



## PPorro (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm a bit lost and new to this.What do tier qualifying points do? Is there somewhere that says what happens at the next level? (or is it just for the club access at stations?)

Waiting for my AGR CC points and wondering which kind they will be?

Mine says this:

Available Points 1,000 2012 Tier Qualifying Points 200


----------



## AlanB (Nov 10, 2012)

PPorro,

Tier Qualifying Points or TQP's are earned when you take a ride on Amtrak. They are equal to the number of base points you would earn for your trip. Spend $50, you earn 100 base points and 100 TQP points. TQP points are only used for determining if you are an elite member within the program. Elite members get extra benefits like Club access, free upgrade coupons, etc. This page will help to explain more about the Select level, and there is a link on the page to the Select Plus level.

And your credit card only gets you base points, not TQP points.

TQP points have no value other than determining your status and are not good for travel. At the end of this year, TQP points will be reset to zero and you start trying to qualify in the new year for status in the following year.


----------



## roadman3313 (Nov 10, 2012)

TQP's... my only concern would be with the recent changes going on that if it is easier to get TQP's the values needed for Select or Select Plus may increase... or if the number of people with Select or Select Plus goes up the benefits may decrease.


----------



## AlanB (Nov 10, 2012)

I don't think that there has been that many new people reaching status, such that they'll need to decrease benefits.

If that were to have happened, then it would have happened right after the 109 point minimum.


----------

